# 93 nissan hb ka24e fuel smell in the cab



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

iv got a 93 hb ka24e got two problems one is a strong smell of gas in the cab and second one is it will run just fine then when you cut it off it does not want to start you have to hold the gas peddal to the floor to make it start then it will smoke white smoke any help would be nice i know that the fuel pump is bad going to replace it wines some time and cut out going down the road soon as i get runnig have a bunch of codes need to have them checked
iv tried to do it but have so many its hard to keep count


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the fuel pressure regulator for both problems, it may be leaking. or the fuel hose from the filter.


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

just got done trying to get all the codes of my ecu all i could get is code 23 and 4 short flashes and 5 short flashes what is that i think i got a code 12 to and got some more but can not keep count


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u have read the codes incorrectly..

with the key in the on postion and access to the ecm kilp the switch on ..

the lights will blink 1 time 2 times 3 times then 4 times then 5 times..

when it blinks 3 times turn the switch to off and record the blinks...


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a switch that turns i have been doing that after the 3rd blinks still getting the 4 and 5 short flashes so any clue


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the switch should be full on untill you get the series of blinks and then fully off when you get the 3 blinks .that should put u in the 3rd mode to record the stored trouble codes..

if the switch is not functioning correctly then you may need a replacement ecm..


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

hey by the way is the fuel pump in the tank or on the frame rail on this model having trouble finding info


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

in the tank...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Zane...you da man...but...lol*



zanegrey said:


> in the tank...


 If you drop the tank, its on the top. I have found it to be easier to pull the box off with a buddy and access the pump that way...4 bolts and a bit of lifting is the way I've done it...the pump is right on top of the tank...you can't miss it...and don't forget to disconnect the battery...BIG BOOM possible if you don't! HAHA!!!


----------



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

yah, i think there's a leak.. better check that first for safety its important.


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey 93nsmo, did you get this fixed? I just went through something just like what your talking about. I had to rebuild the rear frame on my HB and re-connect my leaf spring brackets to the frame. In doing this I removed the Gas tank which meant disconnecting all the hoses to the sending unit. Well when I pulled the hoses off the sending unit the steal tube the hose goes on cranked but I didn't know that at the time. When I was done with the rebuild and put it all back together I started to smell gas on my test drives. The box was still off so I could see the fuel coming out the sending unit and dripping down the tank. You can't just replace the top plate of the sending unit, you have to buy the entire unit. I got mine on Amazon for $163.00 and installed it with Allen Key bolts instead of the standard Phillips head screws.
Old Sending Unit top end:








New sending Unit (Top-Side View):








New sending Unit (Side View):








Sending unit installed:









Hope this helps, anyone have questions on this let me know... also have a used but good working fuel pump for sale, original so 85,000 miles on it.


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

iv sold my hardbody got tired of putting money in it now working on my 2010 suzkie hayabusa


----------

